# Cattleya skinneri 'Casa Luna' FCC/AOS



## John M (Apr 28, 2012)

*Cattleya skinneri 'Casa Luna' AM/AOS*

This is a survivor of my greenhouse freeze in late March, 2008. The freeze happened just before this plant was about to explode into bloom. All the buds were killed of course and all the leaves were severly damaged, with most leaves simply turning black and dropping and the remaining ones turning black in patches. Some psuedobulbs turned black as well. I left the plant alone for a couple years, "wart's and all"; then, once it had new psuedobulbs at the end of each rhizome branch (it was a multi-branched plant when it froze), I cut off all the old, unsightly leaves. So now, 4 years later, it has 22 new psuedobulbs and a very open, airy habit because of losing all the psuedobulbs in the core to the freeze. It hasn't begun to make new branches on the rhizome yet. I wish it would and fill in all that empty space, making it a great big ball of colour. Must have patience! I've never repotted it since I got it about 15 or 16 years ago. It's in a 6" pot that you can't see any longer.

For the last few years, this plant has been a big disappointment because each year when it came into bloom, I just left it hanging in it's usual spot in the greenhouse. I spray everything every sunny day, and as soon as the flowers of this plants get wet, they rot. So, I was finding that the flowers lasted about 2 or 3 days. However, this year, when the buds began to open up, I religiously removed the plant from the greenhouse and put it into the barn, while I sprayed water in the greenhouse. Then, I brought it back and carefully misted it's roots only. Protecting the blooms from getting wet has allowed them to remain pristine and last for over 2 weeks so far. I expect to get about another 2 weeks or so before they fade. I'm very pleased with the show this year....finally!


----------



## Ditto (Apr 28, 2012)

Awesome!!!

Uri


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow! Job well done! You've been handsomely rewarded for all your efforts. Enjoy! :clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow! Spectacular plant!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 28, 2012)

Terrific blooms - you deserve them! :clap:


----------



## John M (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank everyone! It's in my kitchen right now and it looks beautiful!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 28, 2012)

Very very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spaph (Apr 28, 2012)

What a spectacular display, your hard worked paid off!


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 28, 2012)

When did this get upgraded from an AM?


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2012)

Awesome show John:clap::clap:

Do you want some pollen from another FCC skinneri to put into this flower?


----------



## John M (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone!




jtrmd said:


> When did this get upgraded from an AM?



Oops! I typed it from memory. I did not pull the tag to double check. I think I mixed this clone up with 'Heity Jacobs'. While I know this plant *IS* 'Casa Luna' (got it from Carter & Holmes in the early 90's), I incorrectly thought the award was an FCC; but, it's the 'Heity Jacobs' clone that has an FCC. A quick google brings up lots of mentions of this clone with an AM. Thanks for the correction, JTRMD.

I've edited this thead's title.


----------



## John M (Apr 29, 2012)

Rick said:


> Awesome show John:clap::clap:
> 
> Do you want some pollen from another FCC skinneri to put into this flower?



That would be great, Rick. Thanks. I was thinking of selfing it. I already put pollen from my lueddemaniana v. semi-alba onto it (http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25143&highlight=lueddemanniana). But, to make more spectacular skinneri's, a cross using pollen from another superior clone would be better. Which clone's pollen are you offering? Do you want pollen from me?


----------



## Kevin (Apr 29, 2012)

Very nice, John, and good save!


----------



## Stone (Apr 29, 2012)

Superb display and great clone! You should throw it into a basket and let it go crazy?


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautifully grown !!!! Great shape and color and number of blooms  !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 29, 2012)

great colour


----------



## quietaustralian (Apr 29, 2012)

Stunning!!


----------



## jtrmd (Apr 29, 2012)

John M said:


> Thanks for the nice comments everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no problem.I just got done repotting everything in the GH,so thats the only reason how I remembered seeing AM on the tag.


----------



## tenman (Apr 29, 2012)

John M said:


> That would be great, Rick. Thanks. I was thinking of selfing it. I already put pollen from my lueddemaniana v. semi-alba onto it (http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25143&highlight=lueddemanniana). But, to make more spectacular skinneri's, a cross using pollen from another superior clone would be better. Which clone's pollen are you offering? Do you want pollen from me?



I sure hope you've cloned that lueddemanniana!


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2012)

John M said:


> That would be great, Rick. Thanks. I was thinking of selfing it. I already put pollen from my lueddemaniana v. semi-alba onto it (http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25143&highlight=lueddemanniana). But, to make more spectacular skinneri's, a cross using pollen from another superior clone would be better. Which clone's pollen are you offering? Do you want pollen from me?



My clone is named "carpentaria". I'll get a pic and dimensions later today.

Thanks for the offer, but I'm too strapped on space to raise any more Catts.


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2012)

The flowers are crowded, but 10cm across and pleasantly fragrant late morning for only a short period. This is the first blooming since I potted up this division from last years summer auction.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2012)

https://files.nyu.edu/jlc314/public/C. skinneri 'Carpinteria'.html

John had some questions about the heritage of Carpinteria. I thought it had something to do with a colchinase induced ploidy change.

It popped up on a fast google search (check above link). 

Totally bizzare, but this clone apparently popped up as a meristem sport of another awarded skinneri.

Better growing by chemical intervention:evil:


----------



## paphioboy (May 1, 2012)

Wow! Love the presentation... Absolutely gorgeous plant...


----------



## Kavanaru (May 1, 2012)

Very nice 'Carpenteria' 

Rick, how tall is your plant? I ask because I purchased a division of this plant last year and it is pretty tall (note: currently in buds!) Searching the web, I could find different info, sometimes indicating it is a very compact plant, other it is a very tall plant (who knows?)... I was told as well, that this clon is suspected to be a tetraploid occurring during the cloning of Danae, as mentioned in your link.


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2012)

Kavanaru said:


> Very nice 'Carpenteria'
> 
> Rick, how tall is your plant? I ask because I purchased a division of this plant last year and it is pretty tall (note: currently in buds!)



Without the spikes, I'd say 30-40 cm tall. Which is kind of average for the Catts I have. The pseudobulbs on the newest growths are the biggest and roundest I've seen before on a Catt. Like small green apples!


----------



## emydura (May 1, 2012)

Just wonderful John. That colour is just dazzling.


----------



## Kavanaru (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Rick!
hhmm... let's see... I hope I do not get any surprises with my plant... it just started opening one bud today... My plants is about 50 cm tall... about 15 cm taller than my 'Heiti Jacobs'...


----------



## e-spice (May 2, 2012)

That's completely gorgeous.


----------

